# What GPS app do you use?



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey y'all just out of curiosity what GPS app do you like the best for your iPhone or semi smart device?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've used Trimble outdoors and onxmaps. I like the onxmaps for all my purposes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

OnXMaps failed on me last year in Wyoming. It wouldnt load up any of the precached maps or boundry info once I got out of cell phone range. I tested it BEFORE the hunt and it worked fine, but when it really mattered, it SUCKED!!

Total waste of $$$ registering that POS. Luckily I had my paper maps with me and we had to use those and do it old school.


-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Gaia GPS. I have a few but it is my favorite by far


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am old school and have found that when you purchase one thing to do a dozen different things that it usually doesn't do them all as well as you would hope that they would. 

Plain old GPS units are cheap enough anymore that you can purchase one and download or purchase the chips for the state that you want to hunt in. I hardly ever used a GPS until a couple of years ago when I found one laying in the middle of a muddy road during the summer while I was out scouting. I cleaned it up and called Garmin to see if they could track by the serial number who it belonged to. Lo and behold it hadn't even been registered with their warranty department. I asked them about the charger and they sent me one free of charge along with a second battery pack. I can now take photos with it along with have the location of the homesteaders that I call into the BLM and Forest Service while I am out in the wilds.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I use GPS Hunt by trimble and it's worked pretty well for me. I still have a Garmin that I use more often but I paid like $6 for a monthly Pro service that got me access to public/private land map overlays that were really helpful on a Wyoming deer hunt with a lot of weird private land boundaries last year. The cool thing about that service is I only pay for the service when I want (a few months every fall) and then cancel the subscription for the rest of the year. The Garmin is more accurate/reliable but since I typically carry my phone with me as a camera and communication device it's nice to have the option to have it on the phone as well.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

This will be the first year I try using a smartphone as my sole GPS device. I have Gaia Gps and like it so far. One good thing about a smartphone that is difficult and expensive to get in a handheld GPS is a big, beautiful screen. I have a Garmin Oregon 450 and can't stand the tiny screen on it.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have it on my phone and an ipad. I take an ipad often and download survival books and other reading material on it such as star gazing apps and stuff.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

GPS Kit for iPhone and iPad. Let's me cache google earth images to use without service. Costs $10 but is worth it. You can even download the hunt boundary maps from the DWR and save them on the app as well.


----------

